# What to do with an extra car?



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

So my sister came to visit with her family during the holidays. She has an old (2005 Nissan Quest, 94K miles) minivan that she doesn’t drive anymore, so instead of paying for a rental car here she shipped the minivan from Seattle to Anaheim and signed the title over to me. The total cost for shipping the minivan was $450, which costs way less than renting a minivan for 1.5 weeks. 

I already have two cars, a Honda CRV and a Kia Soul, I use the Kia Soul as my UberX car. My plan is to stop using the Kia for rideshare and drive UberXL with the Nissan. And at the same time put the Nissan up on Turo (fka RelayRides) for rent. Since I only do rideshare on the weekends so the Nissan will be just sitting during the week. 

I don’t want to sell my Honda because it is a surprising nice vehicle. I can’t get rid of the Kia because it is a lease vehicle, Kia doesn’t allow lease transfers. I don’t want to sell the Nissan because it really doesn’t worth a whole lot. What would you do if you have an extra car? 

Thanks


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> So my sister came to visit with her family during the holidays. She has an old (2005 Nissan Quest, 94K miles) minivan that she doesn't drive anymore, so instead of paying for a rental car here she shipped the minivan from Seattle to Anaheim and signed the title over to me. The total cost for shipping the minivan was $450, which costs way less than renting a minivan for 1.5 weeks.
> 
> I already have two cars, a Honda CRV and a Kia Soul, I use the Kia Soul as my UberX car. My plan is to stop using the Kia for rideshare and drive UberXL with the Nissan. And at the same time put the Nissan up on Turo (fka RelayRides) for rent. Since I only do rideshare on the weekends so the Nissan will be just sitting during the week.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. I have a daily driver (also Uber) Honda Fit. My bride has a Honda Pilot. My hobby car is a 35th Anniversary Mustang ragtop. I recently took delivery of a 2016 Accord Coupe and I gave the Fit to my son, who is still in high school. I didn't want my house to look like a car lot, so I got a rental unit to store the Mustang.


----------

